
New LibreOffice comes with alternative for users of Microsoft ribbon-interface - davidgerard
http://cor4office.blogspot.com/2016/12/new-libreoffice-comes-with-alternative.html
======
kozak
Did they work around the patent, or just decided that it wouldn't hold up in
court?

~~~
Nomentatus
I doubt there's a utility patent, I take it you think MS may have taken out a
design patent?

